# Uaru Pair Fighting: Need Help Please



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there.

I have a WC pair of Uaru, raised from 1.5" and got lucky with a male and female. They have spawned for me several times, but eat the eggs before they get too far. Last night, after a good size water change & cleaning, one turned on the other, which has never happened before. It is the smaller of the 2 that is dominant.

They are in a 125, which used to be loaded with lots of adult Geos of many types. I sold them all off a couple months ago and the Uaru are now in the 125 with a shoal of dwarf rainbows and some plecos. They spawned more when the tank was loaded but I thought they would be happier mostly by themselves.

The Uaru are both 5"- 6".

I had some 1" Geo Steindachnari and 2" Guyanacara Sphenozona that threw in there for now to possiblybdistractbthe aggressor but I'm not sure that is going to work long-term.

I have been thinking of getting a group of 6 Satanoperca Leucosticta to join them, but have not yet.

Any advice would be greatly helpful. Thank you for your time.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I had the same issue in my 150 gallon. I had 2 Uarus that I grew to 10" from a quarter size. The 2 would spawn on a regular basis, even though they might have been 2 females. One day one of them turned on the other and pursued it all over the tank. I tried separating them with a makeshift divider using egg crating, but one would keep chasing the other as soon as I put them together again. Eventually, one of them died from stress. My remainder Uaru stressed out one of my Turquoise Severums to death and keeps the other one in hiding.

My recommendation is to add 2 more Uaru (difficult to find) or rehome one of them.


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, thanks for the response. I appreciate your time.

Anyone else have their experience to share?

Inhatento just give up on them...


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Jesse,
It's always 'iffy' to house a pair of large cichlids in a tank by themselves. The pair bond is fragile under these conditions and (as you have had happen) easily broken for little or no apparent reason Having a few dither fish won't really help other than adding a bit of activity to the tank. The Uarus won't even notice them. You need some target fish, something that the Uarus will react to as a threat. One option is to add more Uarus. three or 4 more will distribute the aggression around and take the pressure off any one fish. It will possibly re-establish the pair bond as well. The pair will "pull together" in the face of a threat that they recognize. Conspecifics will draw the most attention. Make sure too that you rearrange the tank and put a lot of structure in there before you reintroduce the two (plus any others). Another option is to add three or four heterospecifics that resemble Uarus such as Severums, festivums, or Chocolate cichlids. The pair will again perceive them as a threat and hopefuly will cause the pair to bond again.


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Notho!

Your information, as always is very much appreciated. I will work on doing exactly what you suggest. Luckily, a nearby LFS has more WC Uaru. They are smaller than what I have, but that won't be the case as they grow. I will likely add a group of WC Satanoperca Leucosticta soon as well, as that has always been my plan.

It's ironic how they were actually better off when I had the tank loaded with fish!

Thanks again. I will keep you posted.

Jesseschu


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Update:
LFS had 3" WC Uarus. I bought 4 and they are now in the tank. Let's hope it helps. 
Thanks again for the advice.

Question: Long-term, is it a good fit to keep the G. Sphenozona in the tank? There are 6, ranging from 1" to 3" currently.

Question: would a group of Satanoperca Leucosticta be a better fit?

Thanks again for the help!!!

Jesseschu


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

It's personal preference really. Both species are considered peaceful but can show aggression with conspecifics. With enough structure that won't be a problem. The only negative with the 'leucosticta' is that, in time they can get pretty big ~12"). I've never seen one anywhere near that. Also, in my experience they are very slow growers. Since you've already got the 'sphenoza', why not try them for a time and see if there are any negative issues that arise. You can always change them up the road or add a couple of leucosticta too.


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Great, sound advice. Thanks again!

Will provide an update down the road.

Jesseschu


----------

